
Hit by an arrow, mobile phone dies saving Australian man - longdefeat
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-australia-crime-arrow-idUSKCN1QV0KO
======
longdefeat
"An Australian man had a lucky escape while confronting a man armed with a bow
outside his home ..."

Honestly, the phone almost seems like the least interesting part of this
story.

